# Movements & heart problems



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi there,

I wondered if I could just pick your brains please hun (again...sorry   ).

We had a growth scan today and although the growth itself was fine, the baby's heart has been shown to have some problems.  The heartbeat is way too slow, the heart is massively enlarged and the aorta looks big too.  We return on Tuesday for a cardiac scan at our local hospital and have been told we are likely to be immediately referred to Bristol for expert opinion and decision on whether this is something that can be managed in utero for a while, will need immediate delivery & treatment, or whether the problem is just too severe for the baby too survive. We were given the option of staying in hospital til the scan on Tuesday but have chosen to come home given there is not a lot that would be done in hospital til then, and have been told to keep a very strict eye on movements and contact delivery suite if we have any concerns at all...but sadly whilst at the same time knowing that if we suddenly stop feeling all movements then it is likely that baby's heart has stopped.  

So...can you remind me as I was just too upset earlier to think straight...what is the expected amount of movements for this stage?  I am fortunate that this baby is very active so I should notice any probs but of course knowing how important this is right now I suddenly can't remember anything & just want to be sure I get this right...I recall something about needing to feel a minimum of 10 movements a day, is that right? 

Thanks hun xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, you should be feeling around 10 movements a day, but if you are at all concerned, or not sure if you they are the same as normal, give the hospital a ring,

please let me know if there is anything I can do to help, am thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, I'm really grateful as always xx


----------

